# Broken ram?

## remix

I'm running memtest now, and it doesn't look too good. 

see: http://i49.tinypic.com/2hyjukj.jpg

pretty sure that's a bad thing... is there any way to fix this?

this is brand new out of the box ram put into a brand new system with all brand new parts.

i bought this  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231134

----------

## Sadako

memtest seems to report ddr 1 and cas 2.5-1-0-1, whereas the ram you picked up should be ddr3 (and even if it was ddr 1, those timings would be way too low...).

What version of memtest are you running, and from where (also, what speed does it report the ram running at)?

Poke around in the bios, and see what it tells you what the ram is running as and what timings it's using.

Also, if the bios is reporting more sane figures, you could try running mprime as a torture test (emerge gimps), it can actually be better at picking up ram errors, particularly wrt timings.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

First, check if the RAMs are well installed.

Is the RAM compatible with your motherboard ? Did you enable overclocking ?

Is that dual channel kit installed alone or with other memory ?

----------

## remix

thanks! i'll check bios when i get into the office in about 8 hours

----------

